# Topics > Projects >  Project Tango, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Reseacher - Google ATAP, Google Inc.

Synchronized Position Hold, Engage, Reorient Experimental Satellites (SPHERES), space robot

----------


## Airicist

Project Tango: NASA SPHERES 

Published on Apr 17, 2014




> Project Tango Prepping for Launch Into Space
> 
> Since the summer of 2013, the Project Tango team has been working closely with a team at the NASA Ames Research Center. The goal: to integrate a Project Tango prototype onto a robotic platform, called SPHERES, that flies inside the International Space Station. The SPHERES program aims to develop zero-gravity autonomous platforms that could act as robotic assistants for astronauts or perform maintenance activities independently on station. The 3D-tracking and mapping capabilities of Project Tango would allow SPHERES to reconstruct a 3D-map of the space station and, for the first time in history, enable autonomous navigation of a floating robotic platform 230 miles above the surface of the earth.
> 
> Project Tango and SPHERES are scheduled to be launched into orbit this summer. The future is awesome.

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to Project Tango!

 Published on Feb 20, 2014




> Project Tango is an exploration into giving mobile devices a human-scale understanding of space and motion.
> 
> What if you never found yourself lost in a new building again? What if directions to a new location didn't stop at the street address? Imagine playing hide-and-seek in your house with your favorite game character. Imagine competing against a friend for control over physical space with your own miniature army.
> 
> We hope you will take this journey with us. We believe it will be one worth traveling. 
> 
> The future is awesome. Let's build it together.

----------


## Airicist

Project Tango - Journey

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> Over the past 18 months, Project Tango has been collaborating with robotics laboratories from around the world to concentrate the past decade of research and computer vision into a new class of mobile device.

----------


## Airicist

Trimble is Ready to Tango 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Location-based solution developer Trimble presents their new Project Tango apps, SketchUp Scan and Through the Wall, at Google I/O 2014. Trimble's Omar Soubra stopped by the Make: office in Berkeley to give us a sneak peek!

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Google's Project Tango 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> CNET's Scott Stein tests out Project Tango, Google's VR software for smartphones and tablets. The software has 3D-mapping and sensing capabilities that push the bounds of virtual reality.?

----------


## Airicist

Google's Project Tango smartphones headed to space 

Published on Jul 15, 2014




> The Antares rocket, carrying a capsule with the 3D smartphones and other supplies for the International Space Station, lifted off on Sunday.

----------


## Airicist

The weird virtual reality of Project Tango

Published on May 29, 2015




> Google's Project Tango is a way for computers to know where they are in space, which means you can create amazing experiences that straddle augmented and virtual reality. We try them all.

----------


## Airicist

Google's Project Tango indoor mapping

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> Google is known for its excellent navigation technology with Google Maps. Now the company is attempting to tackle indoor navigation. Tom Warren used Google's Project Tango to tour a museum at Mobile World Congress 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Project Tango’s augmented reality is as weird as ever

Published on May 19, 2016




> Google’s Project Tango program is back with more augmented reality experiments for phones and tablets.

----------


## Airicist

How augmented reality could change shopping

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Google’s augmented-reality platform, Tango, is being taken up by retailers who want to help you visualize what purchases would look like in your home.


"How Stores Will Use Augmented Reality to Make You Buy More Stuff"
Google’s augmented-reality platform, Tango, is being taken up by retailers who want to help you visualize what purchases would look like in your home.

by Elizabeth Woyke
June 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Visual-inertial teach and repeat powered by Google Tango

Published on May 29, 2017

----------

